# lump on shin



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (May 3, 2007)

hi, this has probably been posted loads of times but here goes,

i blocked a kick while sparring today and it really hurt for some reason and me and my opponent both ended up with a lump on our shins.

 it feels like a bruise when i touch it but theres definitely a lump, it doesnt look bruised though. ive heard of all the bad things that can happen from a lump on the shin so its really concerning me, and i dont want to be injured when im fighting in just under 6 weeks!

at the moment i have ice on it and my next training isnt until tuesday (5 days away).

so any help will be greatly, greatly spreciated!

thanks,

chris


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 3, 2007)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;779108 said:
			
		

> hi, this has probably been posted loads of times but here goes,
> 
> i blocked a kick while sparring today and it really hurt for some reason and me and my opponent both ended up with a lump on our shins.
> 
> ...


 
Definately ice it.  Remember RICE = Rest, Ice, Compression and Elevation.  This is standard first aid.  Also when in doubt go see your *physician*! (that is the best advice anyone can give you as the rest of us are not doctors)  Good luck.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 3, 2007)

Excellent point *Brian* :rei:.

If I might ask, *Chris*, is this the first time this has happened to you?  

I trained in 'full contact' Lau gar starting back in the late '70's and lumps on the shin were par for the course as protective gear was next to non-existent back then.

When it comes down to it, those lumps are 'just' crushed tissue complaining about the abuse (unless there's some 'new' medical nightmare I'm unaware of).  Bones slamming together complain too, so altho' you may not have a surface bruise you might have one on the bone (I know it sounds weird).  I have little ridges on my shin bones that come from all that stress back then.

I'm not being dismissive, lest you read me wrong; just trying to ameliorate any fears you may have.  If it truly concerns you, then seeing the quack does no harm, when alls said and done.


----------



## stickarts (May 3, 2007)

I got a similar lump on my shin during the first tournament I ever entered. We clashed roundhouse kicks. I won the match but it didn't feel like I won!  
Good advice already by Brian on taking care of it.


----------



## neversubmit (May 3, 2007)

i think you're gonna die. lol. :angel: .....

just teasing yeah!

i have like 4 of those on each side of both of my shins. dont worry about it. just take it easy for a while. i wouldnt reccomend to go again in 5 days. let it heal. do something else. box tech., knees / elbows, clinch, exercise. some bag work.

i like to ice my shins and use bengay, tiger balm wahtever and massage my shins after practice. let blood circulate through the shins.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (May 4, 2007)

this is the fist time its happened to me,

thanks for all the advice guys!

ive put ice on it and this morning the lump has gone down a little but it still hurts the same, so at least it hasnt got worse!

thanks again everyone


----------



## stickarts (May 4, 2007)

I forgot to mention it took a few months to go away.


----------



## thaistyle (May 5, 2007)

These type of injuries are very common in muay thai training.  It sounds as if you have a small hematoma.  Get it checked out if you need to.  They tend to go away after a couple of weeks.  As everyone has said remember the R I C E principle.  Also, rubbing thai liniment on them worked for me.  It helped speed up recovery.


----------



## neversubmit (May 8, 2007)

if you tie your shins up with wrap. and put ice on it. it usally doesnt sweel up. but swelling at your shins tells you you are going to hard. so id take it down a notch. or condition your shins a little better.


----------



## meth18au (Jun 22, 2007)

GDay Chris
Everything everyone else has said has been good points.  I also use a Dit Da Jow, which I buy from my old Kung Fu school.  This is used to help heal bruising and swelling- we used it in Kung Fu to speed up recovery and the conditioning process.  I still use it now as I practice Muay Thai.  It works wonders on my shins after sparring.  Ice, compression, Thai liniment and arnica are also things that I use on bruising and swelling.


Good luck.


----------



## Odin (Jun 27, 2007)

My kru told me the best way to deal with those bumps is to use your knuckles to ''kneed' them out, just run your knuckles over the bump really hard.

sounds nuts but it works.


----------

